# Storthes Hall Asylum - Huddersfield - November 08



## KingElvis (Nov 24, 2008)

Open 1904 Closed 1991

This is what little remains of Storthes Hall Asylum near Huddersfield. Most of the hsopital has been cleared away and all that remains is the stripped out mortuary building and the main admin building. It must have been an huge place as there are acres of demolished rubble round the remaining building, it looks like a war zone.

More info on the asylum here.

http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/stortheshall01.htm

















Perimeter Road
















Some remaining decoration left in the rubble






Mortuary and Isolation Unit (apologies for the quality)


























Inside the main building


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 24, 2008)

Cracking stuff Elvis.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent pics KE,

Just been googling for any info on Storthes Hall, and found this. (people will probably have seen it, but here it is again lol)

"Storthes Hall Park, the main purpose-built student village, was once a psychiatric hospital. This was mostly demolished and developed into the student village, opening in 1995. The campus was sold to Ubrique Investments Limited in 2003, having previously been owned by the University.

http://www.hud.ac.uk/accommodation/index.html

Shows the newer parts of the site. According to the website, they only use 2 of the former asylum buildings.

Hope that helps a little?

 Sal


----------



## Potter (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice! Like that lights panel.


----------



## bungle666 (Nov 25, 2008)

bloody hell!! almost on my doorstep and never realized it was here!!

good stuff!!

B..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 25, 2008)

Very interesting. Loving that Administration Building. Captured the place well me thinks 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

